# Got my first goats and now a complaining neighbor



## Silky ma (Jul 2, 2018)

Need help! Bear with me looong post!!!!

Prior info- neighbor was estatic we were living our dream- getting goats- cant wait to hold them-etc...
Then we are done with fencing wirking on structures and then comes across with-
Hey hun... not so sure about you getting goats... they make smells. Make noise.
We will see how it goes- her words!
Now
—:-:-
Just brought home 2 does-1 year old. Neighbor messaged me this:

We don’t need to talk to my goat buddy because your now our closest goat buddy! Her Goats are not next to her house. They have their pens away from where their home is on their property. And no one else is bothered by their crying. Because their neighbors aren’t next to their pens either. Don’t get me wrong, I like the little goats! We just don’t want to hear them crying right out our back bay window doors at night. We’ve had peaceful nights for 31 years here and We’d like to continue enjoying the sounds and quiet of natural country.  During the day we’ll have to put up with it. Goats especially Nigerians can be talkers and noisy. So how are you working with them at night? Are you closing them in or leaving them loose in the pen? They did quiet down once we went to bed We didn’t hear them. Of course you still need to bring home the babies. Like i said before Anne, it was a big concern of ours that the pens were right behind our Bay window doors and we keep them open at night to let the cooler air in for the summer. 
I hope this arrangement you set up for them there will work out for both of us. It’s bad enough we have to put up with Pearce’s barking dogs. They haven’t tried to do much about that and don’t seem to care either. But your goats are right behind us. Our Horses are very quiet! They are not noisy. Unless one gets out and then we know by them neighing. So they are not disturbing the natural sounds of the country around us or bothering the neighbors. 

I returned with this- i went line by line and responded:

Her-We don’t need to talk to my goat buddy because your now our closest goat buddy! 
Me-/Really - buddies don’t treat other buddies like children.Buddies don’t go half cocked on said buddy’s husband


Her- Her Goats are not next to her house. They have their pens away from where their home is on their property.
Me-/Guess what we did the same!!

Her-And no one else is bothered by their crying. 
Me-/Guess what again other neighbors don’t have a problem!

Her-Because their neighbors aren’t next to their pens either. 
Me-/You are not next to my pen!

Her-Don’t get me wrong, I like the little goats! 
Me-/Good to know!

Her-We just don’t want to hear them crying right out our back bay window doors at night. 
Me-/They quiet down at night, we have our windows open at night and dont have an issue.

Her-We’ve had peaceful nights for 31 years here and We’d like to continue enjoying the sounds and quiet of natural country.  
Me-/Guess what?  I hear Coyotes,I hear sheep, the guard dog going off. I hear horses. I smell horses/ goats/ sheep- every day! And night! My Goats too are part of country living!

Her-During the day we’ll have to put up with it.
Me-/Oh -so nighttime when your sleeping you don’t hear what i hear???The sheep/ barking dogs/ the coyotes, the crowing??
Thats called selective hearing!

Her-Goats especially Nigerians can be talkers and noisy. 
Me-/Guess what sheep are more so!!!

Her-So how are you working with them at night? 
Me-/Like any other caregiver!!

Her-Are you closing them in or leaving them loose in the pen? 
Me-/What do you think?? Im an idiot?? Of course they are snuggled tight in bed- safety first!! We are following all county rules and regulations. They are fussed and treated better than most people treat their pets!

Her-They did quiet down once we went to bed.
Me-/So what the hell is the problem???

Her-We didn’t hear them. 
Me-/ok- again neither did we.

Her-Of course you still need to bring home the babies. Like i said before Anne, it was a big concern of ours that the pens were right behind our Bay window doors and we keep them open at night to let the cooler air in for the summer. 

Me-/Again they are not right behind your bay window! More than 50 feet- from the property line-which is required by the county!!

Her-I hope this arrangement you set up for them there will work out for both of us. 
Me-/Its working out just fine!

Her-It’s bad enough we have to put up with Pearce’s barking dogs. 
Me-/ I rarely hear his dogs and i am next door!

Her-They haven’t tried to do much about that and don’t seem to care either. 
Me-/They must care for their pups for they just built new fence enclosure and the pups no longer get out and i don’t hear him yelling or beating his dogs do id say he cares a great deal.

Her-But your goats are right behind us. 
Me-/They are on our property- 50 feet as required county code.
Your horses are on your property and right behind us! Structures don’t follow the county 50 foot rule!!

Her-Our Horses are very quiet! 
Me-/Noises are part of country living- they have their moments like any animal.

Her-They are not noisy. Unless one gets out and then we know by them neighing. So they are not disturbing the natural sounds of the country around us or bothering the neighbors. 
Me--/Again goats are part of country living. We live in the country , we have goats. 

What am i up against for the future????


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 2, 2018)

We went to county before we even started this endeavor! Followed their rules!
BUT there is a noise ordinance.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm not familiar with such rules and ordinances in the country there, but here in Mississippi there are none and if ya own, or are buying the property, ya can do as ya wish to and have all the animals ya wish to have. As for the vocals of the goats....I'd have to ask her if she thought they were battery operated and had a synthasized sound maker inside them. Then, I'd tell her that before long she'll get used to it and once ya get tired enough, ya can sleep thru a whole lot of goings on. If she continued, I'd tell her that there wasn't a clause in my deed that demanded me to cater to her wishes, wants, and desires. As long as ya are abiding by all laws and ordinances, she hasn't a right to attempt to control what ya are doing on your own property. Ya might want to keep a good supply of aspirin on hand tho.....then ya can tell her ya are thinking about getting some of those dogs....she'll like that idea....


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you! I am the type of gal that tries to keep the peace but i knew after talking to ger a third time that she was odd. I had no problem answering her qs about some if my plans- id answer the questions i wanted to and ignored the rest. But now she is acting entitled- that crap doesnt fly with me!
She asked me when im getting my other goats and ignored her.  
My neighbor across from us has 2 sweet boer bucks and says my set up is fantastic- the two gals are cuties and if the county gets called she will go to bat for us.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2018)

Good luck! Sounds like the houses are pretty close together for "country".

I will say that 50' isn't very far as noise travels. We hear the neighbor's dog 400 yards away. Barks a lot during the day. If your neighbor has a problem with noise coming from your direction, maybe she needs to put up a fence that will block some of it.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 6, 2018)

Honestly? I think your responses might make the situation worse. I know the righteous indignation that makes me want to be snarky in my responses...I used to have a similar (awful) back and forth with my sister. It took years for us to mend the rift our (written) words caused.

Personally, I would write up a letter (not a text) listing the laws and how you are in accordance. Maybe subtly remind her that her barn is not the required feet away. But keep it brief and matter-of-fact. Don't bring up any personal issues. Mail her the letter certified, so you have proof she got it.
Make sure to make a copy of the letter for yourself. Then if any legal issues come up, she can't say you didn't "talk" to her.

Sound ordinance is tricky. It could come down to her word against yours. I'm wondering if it would be possible to put a recording device near the area she is complaining about so you can tell if she can really hear the goats? Or maybe a baby monitor that you can record as "proof" that the goats are quiet?

Has she responded since you texted back?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2018)

If it is only 50ish feet, she can hear the goats. But the zoning regs presumably took that into account when they decided on the 50' setback.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 6, 2018)

I've been thinking about this and realized if the city has done nothing about the other neighbor's noisy dogs, I doubt they'll do anything about the goats.

Also, it would behoove the neighbor to suck it up since she isn't up to code with her horses! It would be foolish for the neighbor to say anything when it could draw attention to herself!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2018)

Yep. And while I've never had nor lived near goats, I do know that people's dogs can go on and on and on and on and on. I doubt the goats do.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 6, 2018)

I think it's time to raise some Chirstmas geese. This will make the goats quieter.

...although you should probably not listen to me.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Genipher (Jul 6, 2018)

@rachels.haven


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Jul 6, 2018)

Theyll quiet down after they grow up. yeah theyre loud but theyre babies. sheesh. ours barely make noise now (unless its past feeding time but thats our fault and is avoidable  )


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2018)

Are you allowed to have pigs?


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 7, 2018)

I think I would ignore her now.  She has had her say and complained about your animals.  I can't figure out what the "sounds and quiet of natural country" are - coyotes yipping and howling?  Ravens screeching?  Hawks screaming?  Birds chirping?  Dogs barking at coyotes that are howling?  If you have children or grandchildren will they make too much noise?  We do not live in a cone of silence in the country!  Horses make smells and noise too.  Plant a fast growing hedge along that fence line.  Where do you live?  Blackberries make wonderful neighbor barriers.  Your goats will keep your side neatly trimmed.

If the County sends someone out, make sure that you quietly take him back near their barn.  You won't have to point it out.  He will notice it does not conform.  If _you_ make a complaint about their barn to the County, the problem just escalates.  Since you have other neighbors that have goats and are not bothered by your animals, just relax.  They will come to bat for you if she makes trouble.  

We own 2 pieces of property to make up our 6 acres.  City regulations allow 3 dogs on each piece.  One neighbor (known for causing trouble on our street and since moved away) had animal control come out on us - at the time he had 4 dogs, beagles that howled a lot.  He also had a CC TV camera at his gate and would not answer the intercom if it was someone from the City.  The Animal Control officer didn't write us up since we on the other side of the road, 150 feet from his house and there was a 6' block wall separating the road from his house besides!  We were legal.  I never mentioned it to him and I am sure he was peeved that we were not upset!  LOL

Goats are fun.  They will be noisy at dinnertime, but so is my horse and mule if we don't feed on time.  So is DH and our children . . . .  I don't think there are noise ordinances about them.  You could bring a loud radio outside and have a big party . . . .


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 7, 2018)

The goats may be a little talkative for a week or two, new location for them, separation anxiety, etc.  But I have 22 here, adults & spring kids....they do some talking when they see me at feeding time but, at night?  They put themselves to bed like chickens and rarely a peep!!!    She needs to chill for a week.  Yes, put a recorder outside for a few days...bet there are a lot of noises but, probably not goats.

Now my roos start talking at the mere thought of daylight, even a flashlight or rustling of anything strange happening & not supposed to be out there making noise in their areas or around the barns.    She'd love me!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 8, 2018)

depends, who has the best attorney if she decides to go civil court with it...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd ignore her. Country living is not "quiet" there are just different noises than city living. Country is for livestock and farming. 
As far as goats Nigerians can be noisy.  Not all are but as far as breeds go... Nubians are ridiculous next would be Nigerians as far as loud. Generally they only make a fuss at feeding but I will say many that are quiet can become super loud after kidding. We have a whole group out there that are FF and seem to think they need milked constantly... so they holler for us to come milk them. It is quite annoying. Before kidding - quiet as could be. The mature does don't do that as much, but we can never be late for feeding or milking or the whole county will know. 

Now kids... a whole different story all together!  Kids can be very loud.  Depends on how they are raised.  Ours are either co-parented or bottle raised and we are full time here so they are extremely spoiled and have all day attention. Kids dam raised and people that work away from home seeing them 2x day seem to have quieter goats  because that is what they are accustom to.  They get noisy happy when they see them for a few minutes and quiet down.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't remember our goats being that noisy except at milking and feeding time.  I think I did have to sneak around the kids pens though if I went to the barn since they were all bottle kids and would let out a holler when they saw us for us to feed them since they were starving!  LOL

As to any legal action, that costs $$.  A letter from an attorney is only a few hundred dollars, but an actual lawsuit is costly.  It would depend on how much money the neighbors have to throw away, and how badly their attorney wants the case.  Since it is not against an insurance company for personal injury the neighbors will have to foot the entire bill up front for the attorney's time, discovery, court costs, etc.  In addition they have to prove damage to themselves or their property before getting any kind of settlement through the court.  You will have to hire an attorney to defend yourself, but if there is no damage, the case will be dismissed summarily, and if you can prove that this I s a nuisance suit you will get your costs from them with a countersuit.  Your insurance might even cover this.  But since the goats will settle down soon hopefully these neighbors will too.   Especially, since they will cause neighborhood dislike for themselves with a lawsuit.

If this is an animal keeping area, and you are in conformity with all the zoning regulations, the noise violations would have to be extreme to get to court.  I would double check the noise ordinance and see what it actually says.  Are these noise regulations CC & Rs in a development community with an HOA?  Or noise regs for the County?  You might also want to get a recording of 24 hours at your place if she continues to complain.  _Remember also, that if she brings in an attorney you have a counter suit about her barn being too close to your property line.  _

In the meantime, just ignore her.  It sounds like there are other nice (goat) neighbors with whom to be friends.  Sometimes, old residents just like to throw their weight around when a new family moves in.  Happened to us, we moved past it and the neighbors are friends now.  Hopefully this will be the case here.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jul 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Are you allowed to have pigs?


I like the way you think!!!!!  Do not even have to actually get any, just a sign saying 'future home of xxxxx pig farm' and then wait to see the sparks.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd build a pig pen on her side, minus the set back. Actually, the set back is for BUILDINGS. it says nothing about animals in the set back. So.....(if allowed) build the shelter for the pigs consistent with the set back, and their pen right up to the fence. 

If pigs are not allowed, then get guineas and geese. Put their coop as per allowed on the set back and run them right up to the fence. 

I really can't stand people like that. 

Do not respond to any more texts. She may be fishing for something in print to hang you with. If she texts again, respond with an invitation for her to join you for coffee and cookies.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 9, 2018)

I like that idea @Baymule 
Kill'em with kindness!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, guineas. I understand they can make quite a racket.

And maybe you can start a puppy mill as well, minimum 10 breeders. Nothing like a bunch of yappy puppies to keep the peace.


----------



## secuono (Jul 10, 2018)

I can hear my neighbors dogs barking, they are well over 1500 feet away. 
Idk why anyone would want animals close to the house, I wish my barn and dogs were further away. The noise drives me nuts. Then there is the smell and flies.

Either way, if you are within the law, stop talking to her and move on with your life.


----------



## Skiesblue (Jul 11, 2018)

The hedge is a good idea. Pampas grass or something junipery you can trim or let grow. Maybe you can agree on something that benefits both properties somehow. (If you can keep the goats from eating or climbing it). Try to keep a “this too shall pass” mindset. Good luck.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Jul 12, 2018)

As my wife says "Build a Bridge", so maybe that would be some good advice to your neighbor. I live in the country now and my Goats have calmed down on the crying at night, and they're only about 30' from my (closed)window... Oh by the way, I just got a Nigerian Dwarf, and he WAS crying a lot till he got used to his new home.


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses! I got a good laugh! Im trying to be the bigger gal here and not escallate this. Hubby bought a roll out privacy- screening? It has helped
To quiet the girls down! What she doesnt know is - as if last weekend i have my two bucks and a nubian and this weekend i pick up another doe nubian. I have been feeding and watering and saying hi in the mornings
Only do the 3 gals can get use to eachother- there was qiute a bit of head butting from the nigerians against the nubian. By staying out of it they have formed a truce. I peek in on them every hour using binoculars and they are eating and resting together.
As of today when i leave they no longer cry and scream - you left us-! They take my leaving in stride and gather for their love snd combing esch morning. After i add the second nubian this weekend i will gradually add more time with them. I definately wont keep the same schedule time each day- varying the time keeps them calmer.
So far so good! She has texted me but it has Been  positive and about a fox she saw and a deer with two new fawns. I did answer nice pics and thanks for the heads up on the fox. A few nights a deer lost her fawn - 3:49 am-50 feet from our window to what i believe was a mountain lion so i let her and my closest neighbors know to be carefull.


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 12, 2018)

Genipher said:


> Honestly? I think your responses might make the situation worse. I know the righteous indignation that makes me want to be snarky in my responses...I used to have a similar (awful) back and forth with my sister. It took years for us to mend the rift our (written) words caused.
> 
> Personally, I would write up a letter (not a text) listing the laws and how you are in accordance. Maybe subtly remind her that her barn is not the required feet away. But keep it brief and matter-of-fact. Don't bring up any personal issues. Mail her the letter certified, so you have proof she got it.
> Make sure to make a copy of the letter for yourself. Then if any legal issues come up, she can't say you didn't "talk" to her.
> ...


Totally l blew off my response


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 12, 2018)

100 feet of privacy screen zip tied to enclosure fencing


----------



## Silky ma (Jul 12, 2018)

Hubby and i talked and wonder if she isnt bipolar- she swings from one emotion to another so fast it leaves you baffled!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2018)

Great idea on the privacy screen-and it looks nice too!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 12, 2018)

I like the screen!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 12, 2018)

With the addition of the screen, I'd say you've gone above and beyond. Things will settle down once the goats get accustomed. They are very sensitive to changes and anything out of their ordinary can make them very vocal. 

If you wish to train them I would suggest that you don't do random visits as this will make them think that any time they see you, they should scream for you to come see them. Get a schedule established and stick to it. This way they will come to understand that if you go out in your back yard, it does NOT automatically mean they are getting treats and snacks. This will create an obvious fuss for a few weeks till they learn, but will make life long term much more sensible. 

Good luck with the neighbors moving fwd. Seems they don't like change either and squawk about it just like goats or any other animal.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 13, 2018)

Silky ma said:


> A few nights a deer lost her fawn - 3:49 am-50 feet from our window to what i believe was a mountain lion so i let her and my closest neighbors know to be carefull.


----------

